# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  win 7 nhận sai thông số CPU!!

## jindovn

cái win 7 của em nhận thiếu xung nhịp cpu!! e7400 2.8 nhưng win 7 nhận có 2.27 thê là sao!! anh em giúp tui với....thank!

----------


## doremon29

bạn post thêm hình xem sao nhá bạn.

----------


## nxtk2401

bạn có dùng các chường trình phần mềm gì không, vì có rất nhiều phần mềm và virus có thể làm ẩn thông số thật của các thiết bị trong main, nếu có dùng bạn thử remove xem đc ko nhé

----------


## tindienthoai

bạn ơi! người ta quảng cáo xe wave 110 nhưng có thấy chiếc nào chạy được 110km/h đâu

----------


## truongseomxh24

> bạn ơi! người ta quảng cáo xe wave 110 nhưng có thấy chiếc nào chạy được 110km/h đâu


cái này không thể so sánh với xe máy đc đâu bạn ạ

----------


## bentremegumi

về cpu nhận sai thì mình chưa gặp , nhưng cac vga thì bị rất nhiều, có nhưng con máy cạc vga 512 nhưng cài win 7 nó chỉ nhận có 256mb thôi và ngược lại, có nhưng con máy cạc 8bit, nhưng cài win 7 nhận tới 768 mb lận, về win 7 tuy đã ra bản chính thức nhừn vẫn cón một số lỗi nho nhỏ khi cài một số máy, nhưng mình thấy lỗi đó không đáng kể lắm

----------


## tebaogoc

> cái win 7 của em nhận thiếu xung nhịp cpu!! e7400 2.8 nhưng win 7 nhận có 2.27 thê là sao!! anh em giúp tui với....thank!


có thể do hệ số nhân trong bios chưa set max nên cpu chỉ chạy với tốc độ đó nên nó hiện như thế. thử vô bios set lại xem sao

----------

